# Hello to All



## foot2face (Jun 19, 2007)

I have enjoyed reading the post here for a while and have decided to join in.

I am looking forward to having many great discussions and making new friends.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, would you care to give us a brief history of yourself.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT, do tell us more about yourself and if/what you train


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  I hope you continue to enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Jun 19, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Tell us more about yourself when YOU feel comfortable about doing so...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 20, 2007)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT.
I look forward to learning more about you.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard. There are a lot of great people here, enjoy.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 20, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 20, 2007)

:asian: Welcome to MT!


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 21, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT, I demand to know more about you! j/k


----------



## foot2face (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW! I did not expect such a welcoming.  Thank You

Please forgive my rudeness, I will certainly write about myself.  

I began studying martial arts as child.  My master was a very traditional South Korean immigrant who held BBs in TKD, Hapkido, and Judo.  Although having expertise in several MAs, he perdominantly taught TKD as he believed it to be the most effective.  Hapkido and Judo  were taught sparingly, in order to balance the violence of TKD but most importantly to familiarize us with different styles and methodologies we may encounter.

I trained for several years but left in my late teens shortly before earning a 2nd Dan. I strive to maintain the skills I gained and consider TKD and the lessons I
learned in the dojang as an integral part of my life.


----------



## Tswolfman (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

